# Ideal wood for building a vivarium



## TheGreatestCornholio (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm building a 5' x 4' x 3' vivarium but haven't the first idea on what wood to use. I've been looking at melamine since that's what a lot of people seem to use but I've no idea where to find any. Any advice on ideal woods would be much appreciated 

Side note: The wood must be capable of withstanding 43 Celsius and 90% humidity.

Thanks! : victory:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Osb board?


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

18mm plywood- marine if you got the ££: victory:


----------



## TheGreatestCornholio (Aug 31, 2013)

I was to use Plywood would I need to waterproof it?


----------



## Pockets (May 27, 2014)

Melamine is good witch can be found in bnq all wood yard sell them wickes etc 

But I would recommend putting some plastics sheeting inside with very too sealant


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

plywood and then seal it will be the best way to go if it go to stay at 90%


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Whats going in it?


----------



## TheGreatestCornholio (Aug 31, 2013)

A juvenile Peach throat monitor


----------



## TheGreatestCornholio (Aug 31, 2013)

bigd_1 said:


> plywood and then seal it will be the best way to go if it go to stay at 90%


Any advice on what to seal it with?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

TheGreatestCornholio said:


> Any advice on what to seal it with?


as it up in the 90% i look at pond paint think its called G4 pond sealer a lot of people use


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

18 mm marine grade ply... G4.....or yacht varnish..... Several well applied coats and then strike up all internal joints with aquarium sealant....... Also if you're after a painted interior then something like sadolins prior to the yacht varnish will give increased durability


----------



## emoryi (Jul 21, 2011)

OSB is much stronger than melamine, and in my opinion the inside looks much better too, especially when illuminated with UV light. Apply about three coats of yacht varnish (only need to do the floor and small way up the sides) - this will waterproof the bottom perfectly.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Marine Ply is the best but it can be expensive. If you are to use OSB be sure to buy it in 18mil sheet and not the thinner stuff as it will be too flexible and crap to work with.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

why use wood, at the size you are aiming to use you could get a fibre glass or plastic water tank (the type that you find in your loft)....



just an idea......steve


----------

